# Firewall + Einstellung



## EGJSoldier (13. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer Firewall. Kennt da jemand vielleicht eine gute**** Ich habe mir mal die von Jetico angeschaut. Die scheint ganz gut zu sein, jedoch ist sie kostenpflichtig. Ich bräuchte da etwas ganz einfaches. Ohne viel schnick schnack. Dieses ganze Comodo, Kasperski und wie sie nicht alles heißen ist einfach zu viel und das braucht kein Mensch.
Jetzt kommt noch meine nächste Frage. Welche Ports sind gefährlich(Habe noch nie ne Firewall eingestellt). Mir ist klar, dass ich den 8080 nicht sperren sollte . Was sind jedoch Ports die, die oft für Angriffe benutzt werden. Oder besser anders Formuliert(Jeder Port kann narürlich für einen Angriff benutzt werden), welche Ports werden selten benutzt**** Wäre nett, wenn mir da jemand ein paar Tipps geben kann. Ich habe zwar IT- Kenntniss, jedoch lerne ich soetwas in der Schule nicht .

Ich danke schonmal im vorraus.

MfG
David


----------



## Navy (13. April 2011)

Du brauchst keine Desktop-Firewall. Weder kann sie Dich schützen noch weißt Du, wovor genau sie Dich schützen soll.

Die Windows-Firewall ist gut, ausreichend, systemimmanent und vor allem macht sie alles, was Du brauchst.


----------



## EGJSoldier (14. April 2011)

So gerne ich dir auch zustimmen möchte, beantwortet dies leider nicht meine Frage. Und außerdem, woher möchtest du wissen, was ich brauche.


> noch weißt Du, wovor genau sie Dich schützen soll


Genau das war ja auch meine Frage. Also wenn jemand etwas beizutragen hat, was auch zur Frage gehört, wäre ich ihm dankbar.

MfG
David


----------



## Navy (15. April 2011)

Jetzt könnte ich mit der großen TCP/IP-Keule kommen – Literatur gibt es dafür ja en gros. Aber mal kurz umrissen: eine Personal Firewall eines Drittanbieters erweitert die Komplexität des Systems und setzt nur auf dem vorhandenen Stack auf, ohne echter Bestandteil dessen zu sein. Aus diesem Grundsatz ergibt sich, dass eine solche PF prinzipiell anfällig für Angriffe ist.

Darüber hinaus doktorst Du mit dem schließen irngendwelcher Ports nur an den Symptomen herum statt die Probleme zu bekämpfen. Services, die auf Ports lauschen sollten entweder entsprechende gesichert sein oder aber nicht laufen. Wenn Du einen Port schließen willst, dann beende den Service oder lass ihn auf lO lauschen.

Deine Frage nach dem Port 8080 ergibt sich nicht, da die Kommunikation nach draußen nicht denselben Source- wie Destination-Port nutzt und sofern Du keinen Proxy laufen hast (siehe beliebige Tabelle der Standardports) ist dieser Port auch nicht "offen".

Ich gebe Dir aber soweit Recht, als das jeglicher Service, der Anfragen von aussen entgegennimmt ersteinmal ein prinzipieller Angriffspunkt sein kann. Das ward dann damit aber auch schon.

Fazit: Du brauchst keine Personal Firewall. Schalte Services ab die Du nicht brauchst oder nicht traust. Oder konfiguriere sie entsprechend. Personal Firewalls dienen nicht der Sicherheit sondern bedienen nur das Verlangen nach einem Sicherheitsgefühl, welches in diesem Fall trügerisch ist.


----------

